# kein zugriff aufs cdrom UNZULÄSSIGE FUNkktion



## Whizzly (23. Februar 2002)

Also n kumpel hat n rechner, bei dem er plötzlich nichtmehr auf  cdrom,cd rw und floppy zugreifen kann. Hab schon umstecken probiert, im bios is auch nix, auch nich im Gerätemanager.Alles was geht is die Festplatte. DIe laufwerke werden erkannt und erscheinen im arbeitsplatz (win 2000). Wenn wer das prob schon hatte wäre ich zu dank verpflichtet Wenn mir jemand die Lösung vorschlägt 

DAnke 
whizzly


----------



## Freaky (25. Februar 2002)

Virus ????


----------



## Whizzly (26. Februar 2002)

*RE: VIRUS????*

Danke aber alles bis zum erbrechen doofgescannt, mit norton und der neuesten pc-cillin. Soweit sauber....
Ich klick also auf die cd verknüpfung dann lädt er und dann kommt eine hübsches fensterchen, das mich wissen lässt:
[zugriff auf ... verweigert     Unzulässige funktion]
keine ahnung aber n virus wäre zu einfach, glaub ich 


danke
whizzly


----------



## Freaky (26. Februar 2002)

*Kabel ???*

hmmm.....vielleicht ist es einfach nur defekt *g*
oder versuch mal ein anderes kabel


bis im sommer


----------



## Flame (26. Februar 2002)

Ich habe das selbe Prob mit einem Rohling (gebrannt) und meinem Brenner.
Brennen tat er es, aber lesen? Nix da.
Es kommt nur Musik und die Daten erkennt er als Tracks.
Bei anderen Systemen, die weit aus älter sind als meins, läuft es einwandfrei.

Also, was ich sagen will. ICH HAB DAS SELBE PROB MIT MEINEM CD LW AUCH!!!!


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Also würd mal das CMOS auf Werkseinstellung bringen. Also Batterie so ca. 1min abklemmen. Sollte das nix helfen würd ich die Komponenten mal in einem anderen PC Test. Sollten sie dort gehen sicherst du deine Daten und machst format c: und installierst Win neu. Sollte das dann auch nix gebracht kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## Freaky (26. Februar 2002)

*flame hat recht....*

ne nix neu installieren.... 

hmm...da fällt mir noch ein...
die alten mida / liteon cd laufwerke konnten keine gebrannte platinum rohlinge lesen. vielleicht liegt es daran das du rohlinge oder nicht kompatible cds benutzt hehe....
aber neu installieren ?? nee brauchste net....da liegt flame schon richtig....


----------



## Atacamit (18. November 2003)

Hallo an alle,

mich würde die/eine Lösung zu diesem Problem (unter Win 2000):

"unzulässige Funktion/ Zugriff verweigert - bei allen Laufwerken, ausser Festplatte interessieren"

falls jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung hat. 

Ciao
Atacamit


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hi,
das is schon soo lang her, das weiss ich nichtmehr  
Ich weiss nur dasses etwas extrem stupides war, so in Richtung Häckchen bei "CD Rom AN" vergessen  
Ich frag meinen Kumpel, der das  hatte, nochmal...aber es is echt was recht offensichtliches gewesen damals (tipp, mal Gerätemänätscher checken  , wenn nicht schon getan )
ich meld mich heut abend nochmal

whizzly


----------



## Atacamit (20. November 2003)

Danke, für deine Hilfe.
Das Problem hat sich (Gott sei Dank) gelöst  
Ich habe im Gerätemanager die Zugriffsrechte komplett neu festgelegt und unter Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Lokale Sicherheitseinstellungen/Lokale Richtlinien/Sicherheitsoptionen das "deaktiviert" der CD Rom - und Disketten Laufwerke auf "aktiviert" umgestellt.
Das war vermutlich das Häkchen ...  
Eventuell könnte es deaktiviert worden sein, durch ein Problem mit einem Symantec Produkt.
Die auf ihrer HP auf ähnliche Probleme verweisen.

Atacamit


----------



## Whizzly (20. November 2003)

Freut mich!

Ich hab mein Kumpel auch gefragt, der wusste aber auch nicht mehr was es is...
Naja, wenns immer so einfach wär gell?! 

Schönen Abend noch
Whizzly


----------

